# Need a Game in San Fernando Valley



## Balgus (Jun 4, 2006)

I am looking for a game, or players who want to start up a game.  I can play weeknights (for the summer) and weekends (as long as it is consistent)

I live in Granada Hills, Work in Santa Monica, and can travel anywhere in between.

I would prefer to play, but am willing to DM if necessary- Although I stopped buying books about a year ago, so I have 3.0 stuff and 3.5 core books, and some others.  I am very rules light so prefer a more story oriented game.

**I am going through withdrawals, and need my fix**


----------



## ChristianW (Jun 5, 2006)

Heya Balgus,

I live in West L.A. and am looking to get in some gaming this summer, too. My work schedule is pretty hectic for June, but I have an open schedule this summer. I've bumped into a few west side gamers over at rpg.net, so I know a few of us are around! Let's keep in touch. Perhaps we can put something together, or find a game already in progress.

I'm not able to get away every Saturday like I used to for 8 hour long sessions, but I can put in 3-4 hours most every week. 

System-wise, I'm still a big fan of AD&D (1e), Basic D&D, Star Frontiers, Traveller, and GURPS 4e, as well as the current incarnation of D&D.


----------



## Balgus (Jun 5, 2006)

Sounds great. 

Email me  kapaocynth@yahoo.com

My schedule now:
work M-F 7-530
Saturdays are shot for community events
Sunday is probably the best- or weekdays after 530

I really only know DND 3.0-3.5 But I am willing to learn as long as there is RPing- and not dicerolling.


----------



## notker biloba (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm in West Hills, and I would like to be a player (no GM experience).  I'm only familiar with 3.5, but I haven't played yet.  My only experience was 1st ed., late 70's/early 80's, but I was quite small and don't remember much.  I work in Ventura, so weeknights would kinda be out for me, unless we had shortish sessions.  Sunday afternoon/evening would be ideal.  I can travel around SFV and westlos.

One thing, though:



			
				Balgus said:
			
		

> I really only know DND 3.0-3.5 But I am willing to learn as long as there is RPing- and not dicerolling.



Do you mean to say that you want to play D&D without dice-rolling?


----------



## notker biloba (Jun 6, 2006)

btw, there is a yahoo group for this area that you might want to try:
http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/westvalleydnd/


----------



## Jamallo Kreen (Jun 8, 2006)

*Forgotten Realms -- Conan RPG*

I refer those seeking gamers to:  http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/valley_area_gamers/

I personally run a Forgotten Realms campaign (3.0) which will, in several months, take a detour to the Hyborian Age of Mongoose Publishing's Conan RPG (which is a d20 system game).  The group board for my campaign is at: http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/Waterdeep1360 .  My campaign is "low fantasy" (i.e., a fantastic game which strives to be firmly rooted in reality -- the reality of Ed Greenwood's Forgotten Realms), and that the Conan RPG is "sword and sorcery" (i.e., a milieu in which magic is rare and terrible).  Be ye all warned that I have written a long introductory message -- in the Files section of the group -- to let new players know my expectations and what they can expect, too.  It frightens off the dilletantes and saves the group from wasting sessions trying to integrate new players who drop out after one or two games.


----------

